# Average size of a new 3 bed semi-detached house?



## CreNaCille (30 Apr 2007)

Any idea what this might be?

I've found one I like in an area I like.  It's 1065 square feet.  

Is that above or below average?


----------



## setemupjoe (30 Apr 2007)

sounds like its an average size for 3 bedrooms.


----------



## 892896 (1 May 2007)

Typical 3 beds range anywhere from 920-1190 sq feet, so that size is average.


----------

